# Today was a copper day



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Had some time on my hands today, so I figured I would break the torch out and build a set of these to water our patch of greens. 

I love copper. 



















































sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Just barely a patch you got there


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Just barely a patch you got there


Yeah, it extends more twords the right I will take pics tomarrow.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice job there. Thems some expensive sprinkler heads. They'll last longer than you or any of us.:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Have you heard of a sprinkler? You can buy one at home depot for about 5 bucks.
Ive never met a plumber who loved copper so much they played with it on their spare time....


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Nice job there. Thems some expensive sprinkler heads. They'll last longer than you or any of us.:thumbsup:


I give them about a week until they wind up in the back of someone's scrap truck. :whistling2:

I'd paint 'em black...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

He has alot more pride in these though, plus kept him busy for a while instead of in PZ LOL.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Make one of these and I will be impressed*

Make one of the spinning copper sprinklers and I'd be impressed.

http://www.waterballetcoppersprinklers.com/


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Make one of the spinning copper sprinklers and I'd be impressed.
> 
> http://www.waterballetcoppersprinklers.com/


Lol them are nuts


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Try making that with pex. Nice job.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

What was cost to build? Potential for profits...ebay.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> What was cost to build? Potential for profits...ebay.


I did it in L copper so it was about 20 dollars a piece. 

Next weekend I might make one out of soft copper and bend the copper into a sculptural type thing, that would probly be where the profits are.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I did it in L copper so it was about 20 dollars a piece.
> 
> Next weekend I might make one out of soft copper and bend the copper into a sculptural type thing, that would probly be where the profits are.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Cool deal brotha I dig stuff like that.
Post photos. Try spraying wd40 on s rag to wipe down fittings after soldering.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Cool deal brotha I dig stuff like that.
> Post photos. Try spraying wd40 on s rag to wipe down fittings after soldering.


I will defintly post pics, and I will try the wd 40.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Qball415 said:


> Cool deal brotha I dig stuff like that.
> Post photos. Try spraying wd40 on s rag to wipe down fittings after soldering.


I've never heard of this. Interesting . will try.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Let me know what you think high point. I bet you will never go without it again.
Ill P.M you an invoice for trick.;-)


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's a few I made this weekend made two of the circular sprinklers and one of the twisting design sprinkler. 

Used 1/2 inch soft copper


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I used wd-40 after I soldered the joints and damn it makes the joints shine

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

